# 49 IH H Cam Removal



## Tyrexs (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, Our ffa chapter is restoring a 1949 Ih H with a 4 cylinder in it, And we can't figure out how the cam is in there. When we try to remove it, theres metal that clunks when we pull on it a little. We pulled the oil pump out and now we're stumped. Any input helps, Thanks!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

You did pull the distributer, didn't you?


----------



## Tyrexs (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea, Everything is stripped down to the sleeves and the head studs. The cam is the only internal part left in.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you remove the bolts behind the cam gear that hold it in? I rebuilt my H in college and I remember there being two bolts that you have to remove by turning the cam gear to line up the hole in it with the bolt behind. Beyond that, there really shouldn't be anything in there that is holding it. You did remove the lifters, right? They could hang up on the lobes if they aren't removed. You can access them by removing the side cover on the block and lifting them out of their bores.


----------



## Tyrexs (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea we see that the lifters have all settled at the cam so it wont come out. Now we just have to try to dig them out, Is there an easier way than trying to punch them out the top?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Can you turn the block over and have them fall out? That's what I did. If you have the engine on a stand, it makes it really easy. If they are binding up in the holes, you will probably have to tap them out from the cam side if you can reach in there. Its been 10 years since I worked on mine, so my memory is a little rusty.


----------



## Tyrexs (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, We can kind of turn the thing over, we just havn't had time to pull off the head studs cause we dont have the tool for it. But i'll try turning it over right now and seeing if it works.


----------

